# Your Dogs Favourite Type Of Treat?



## Bips (Apr 5, 2006)

My dog absolutely loves MilkBones, Dentabones, and Greenies. He scarfs them down instantly. He does like a few other ones, but these would have to be his favourite. What kind does your dog love?


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

My girls love everything. They love bacon stripes.


----------



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

Emily will eat just about anything. We keep a box of Milkbones by the front door so we can give her a treat on the way out. She expects it and we like to give it to her.


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

My girls are labs they will eat anything you put in front of them lol. They like all kinds of treats. We have a bunch of different ones in the kitchen. Milkbone and a few other hard bones and then we have a few of the soft treats. Sadie needs to take medicine so the soft treats work really well for this. They also like pieces of oranges and carrots. Plus we just got Shadow the low fat treats.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

My dogs love any kind of bone beef basted or with carob. They all freak out when they see me come home with a shopping bag because they know I never leave a store without something for them.


----------



## Trish (Apr 17, 2006)

My dog will eat just about anything as well. But she really likes those liver snacks, they look nasty(obviously) but she loves them. She also like Scooby Snacks and those Doggy Deli(or whatever it's called) snacks. She also likes beef jerky, which isn't really a dog treat but she knows it by name!


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Ronin LOVES pig ears, next on the list would probably be peanut butter or the science diet chicken treats.


----------



## Benji (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep, pigs ears and rawhide treats. Scruff accepts the dog biscuits in moderation. Give him too many at a time and he goes on strike.


----------



## Whirling Dervish (Apr 22, 2006)

My dog's favorite treat was--drum roll, please--asparagus.

Go figure. He also loved spinach and peas, and would do just about anything for cooked carrots or beans. But the asparagus--even the vet said it was the first time she ever heard of it. 

Anyone else out there with veggie loving dogs?


mine loves them all greens reds orange,,,,,,, never onions. onions are like cancer.
never choclate even worse never never !!!!!!!!
and no real pig ears never!!!!!!!!!!!!never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its like you eating 3 lbs of bacon, yes 1 pig real ear...... never!!!if you want a healthy dog.


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Weird....*

um.... ok, this may seem kinda weird, I dont know maybe it's not but non of my dogs ever did this but Oero It was so wierd, most of the replies, ya'll said like pig ears and all that, but Oero's favorite treat, was a.................................... was a carrot When I first saw this my face was like , he picked a carrot over a rib bone, is that common.. lol


Weird dog


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

My Beavis likes carrots and ice cubes, but sometimes he lets the ice cube melt on the kitchen floor. Then my husband steps in the puddle and thinks Beav isn't as housetrained as I say he is.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Cheese, frozen bil-jac, Zukes mini naturals, Natural Balance meat rolls, and freeze dried liver are a few of my dogs favorites.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm going to have to say... Steak.
Or bread.. she's really fond of white bread.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Brady loves horse crap. You really have to watch him when we take him to the in-laws. He loves to run with the horses but tries to eat their crap. Both of the dogs like lemons.


----------



## M&M's Mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

My dogs love baby carrots


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

My dogs love greenies. But some don't. I love to go to this doggie barkery away from my house and pick some up. They love them!


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

any raw meat! Especially steak..they tend to drool over steak


----------



## Lady_Jedi (Jul 11, 2006)

Beau will eat pretty much any kind of treat, but he really loves the carob brownie bite and the peanut butter muffins we get from the doggie bakery near us. He also LOVES Nylabones, pig ears, Greenies and cornstarch Booda Bones for chewing.


----------



## cujo3269 (Dec 21, 2006)

My dog is in love with pig hoofs, loves anything I really enjoy. But what really gets him going is I slowly simmer steak bites, chicken, and ham. I cook it so that its grey on the outside and runny pink on the inside. When I'm preparing it he sits and stares at the pot like if he looks away it will not be there, not to mention the profuse drooling.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Lilly has alot of allergies so I can't always grab a box of Milkbone unfortunately. She loves frozen carrot sticks, dehydrated 100% chicken breast, buffalo jerky & peanut butter frozen into her Kong.


----------



## ebony923 (Dec 8, 2006)

They like about everything... milkbones... anything  and my Lab likes carrots


----------



## sher (Dec 31, 2006)

My dog just love my salads-the salad dressing is olive oil and balsamic vinegar. They also love regular dog treats, such as Meat Blasts.


----------



## gilbertsmom (Jan 5, 2007)

my guy will eat anything you put in front of him, but the only treat that gets him to jump around like a young pup again...GREENIES!


----------



## Stella (Jan 9, 2007)

Cheese, sour cream!!, hot dogs, Milkbones, chewies, and liver training treats.


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

My dog eats anything as a treat. He eats his meds like treats. Heehee


----------



## Brandilyne (Nov 25, 2006)

FranMan said:


> My dog eats anything as a treat. He eats his meds like treats. Heehee


Hee! I'm so glad to hear someone else's dog does this too! Mine will carefully pick his pills out of his dinner bowl, calmly take them into the family room and eat them first and then come back to his dinner. I love it because when I used to live with a friend who inherited two rather challenging dogs, I was the one who always had to give them their pills, ground up and mixed into jam or peanut butter with bread. Not to mention the fact that I then had to dance around the house asking who wanted JAM SANNICHES before they would eat them! Hee.

My pup's favorite treats now are those snausages twists, but when I was carefully watching him for allergies, he LOVED salmon jerky and banana chips! Oh, and like Beavis' parent mentioned upthread, he adores ice cubes!


----------



## wimersweiners (Jan 11, 2007)

My dogs like Cheerios, raw potatoes, apples, meat of course, dog bones,cheese,and anything that comes my finger. I can even give them a piece of dog food and they think it is a treat. They are so cute. 
Nancy


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

metromon said:


> Does anyone here made homemade puppy treats (other than raw meat or table scraps on the odd occasion). My wife wants to inclued the local 4-feets in her baking this year.


I was actually thinking about stating a business.. or even just for fun . I lvoe baking and i love dogs so what better way to make my skills better . Gl


----------



## harleynstorm (Jan 14, 2007)

My dobie loves ice cubes and jerky pumpers (dried pig hearts) and the ocassional pig ear and a kong stuffed with peanut butter. Oh and anything on my plate.


----------



## Jamie (Jan 17, 2007)

These peanut butter figs thingy from Trader Joe's, rawhide, biscuts, pig ears, anything she can get her teeth around.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

My doggies are both lab crosses so will eat anything and everything. However out-and-out fave at the moment is liver.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*treats*

we give dog biscuits , chicken cut up , cheese small cuts soft dog treats , pedigree breath biscuits , and two of my bostons love potato raw slices and sometimes carrots we just mix up treats a little so not getting the same treats all the time i also give walmart brand old roy rounds as treats dont feed it like dog food just as treats they love them and they are soft so older dogs like real well when i go out to do chores i put hand fuls of treats in coat pockets so my dogs can always have treats when i am playing out with them i think treats bond your dogs to you


----------



## beverly (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a variety of treats for them in the kitchen but most often give them a couple of green beans each - canned, unsalted, kept in the refrigerator.


----------



## crazydog06 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Treats*

Any kind of treat will satisfy my dog. SHe loves people food to!


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

All the ones that smell vile especially tripe sticks, fish skins and strangely broccolii stalks.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

Raven loved Yogurt, doggie yogurt treats, nutro lamb sticks. She LOVED ice, she would chew on it like a human


----------



## nfamber (Jan 28, 2007)

My dog loves pig ears and raw hide treats.
He loves the hoof trimmings when the farrier comes to trim my horses feet


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Horse hoofs perfurable not still attached to the horse.

Heidi


----------



## nfamber (Jan 28, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Horse hoofs perfurable not still attached to the horse.
> 
> Heidi


Tee hee no after the farrier has been lol


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

nfamber said:


> Tee hee no after the farrier has been lol



No mine do not like to waight until I am done usually. THey are there to get them as they hite the ground.

Heidi


----------



## i love dogs (Mar 2, 2007)

*doggy treats on E-Bay are great*

Anyone who is looking for a good wholesome treat to give their dog should check out E-Bay. They have a wide selection of dog treats, even some that are homemade. For example, I have posted my new line of dog treats online. They are called Scruffy's Select and are made from fresh ingredients, including real meat. They don't have any preservatives. 

Also, the size of the bite-size snacks are ideal for anyone who is training a dog, or for owners who are conscious about their pups' weight. 

You should check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Mine go nuts for horse hooves! The neighbour brings a bunch over when the farrier goes to her house.
But their all time favorite treat is dehydrated beef lung, its quite pricey at $4.99/100 g canadian. But if they love it that much its worth the money


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

All natural Smokehouse Chicken Breasts, Lammie Bites and Beef. The also like the Smokehouse Chicken Poppers, but not quite as well.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My dogs love yogurt, applesauce, apples, carrots, cheese, bologna, peanut butter stuffed kongs, and two home made treats.
*Liver biscuits:*
1 pound of cooked liver, beef or chicken doesn't matter, simmer until cooked thru, cool to room temp
2 Cups of bran or whole wheat flour, I like bran for the fiber
2 Cups of regular oatmeal
1/4 Cup cooking oil
1 whole egg

Cook liver and run thru a blender, food processor, or chop fine. Combine all ingredients. Work on an oiled surface and roll out dough to 1/4" thick or so. I make it thicker for large dogs. Cut into bone biscuits or squares. Bake on an oiled cookie sheet at 250 for 2-3 hours, depending on the size of the biscuit. (the baking part smells bad in the house so do it on a day when you can open the windows!). When the biscuits are firm and set, turn off the oven and let sit overnight to dry out. They will keep at room temp for a week or two and in the freezer for a couple of months. I make bunches at one time since it makes the kitchen smell, well it's not like making banana bread! Then I stash them in the freezer for future use. 

*Hot Dog Treats*
Take a turkey hot dog (turkey is lower cal so better for dog), slice lengthwise and then chop into 1/4" slices crosswise. Spread on a paper plate and microwave until almost completely dried out. (a frozen hot dog takes about 2 to 2-1/2 minutes in my m-wave) They will start to turn tan and crinkled. Cool and store in airtight containers. These are so quick and easy that you can make them at a moment's notice. They are also great for training classes since they don't crumble. My dogs would do any trick for these treats. Even our cat raids the treats if I leave them out!


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

anything I eat lol, eukanuba growth biscuts, sciencde diet chicken biscutes and rawhides


----------



## DoggieLover (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a few questions about dog treats:

1. Is it ok to feed cheese (like maybe string cheese) to dogs? My neighbor's chi absolutely loves cheese but I read in a puppy book that you should avoid feeding your dog cheese and a friend mentioned that it could give dogs bad gas. 

2. Someone on this thread mentioned that their dog loves Scooby Snacks, so I went to the pet store today to find some. I found that Purina is the manufacturer. I know that grocery store dog foods (Pedigree, Purina, Iams, etc) are generally of lower quality than premium dog foods (Natural Balance, Solid Gold, Innova, etc). Does the same hold true for treats? Should I only try to purchase dog treats made by one of the premium dog food companies?

3. I noticed that many dog treats list corn syrup as an ingredient. Is this ok for dogs, or something to avoid (like corn in dog food)? Do most of you avoid feeding your dogs treats that contain bad ingredients such as animal by-products?

Thanks!!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Just because one of my dogs has food allergies I try to buy higher quality treats, and usually without grains. Corn syrup is added to make them sweet. Hmmm...do we really want to feed sweets? I do like to stay with the premium companies treats. Since my dogs are eating Natural Balance Kibble, I will ocassionally buy them the NB treats. On the other hand, for the few treats they get I often just dehydrate a thinly sliced chicken breast or some liver bits. Turkey hot dogs are great in a pinch since we always have them in the house.
I have no problems feeding cheese to my two small dogs. They just love it if I cut it up into small chunks and let it dry on a plate overnight. Once it is dried it keeps for a week or so in an airtight container. But I have also fed my dogs fresh chees without any problems. I guess if you fed them too much it could lead to constipation.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Carrots.


----------



## Kaianna (Mar 3, 2007)

*Almost anything*

If it goes into my mouth , then it has to be tried. Top of the list is cheese , followed by homebaked bacon or chicken liver treats, peanut butter and fruit.
Does anyone have proven recipes for dog biscuits/cookies?
Thanks,
Kaianna


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

my lttle Sadie loves cheese. It was the vet that recommended it in very small amounts. He said that actually it can cause diarea in dogs. she also loves broccoli


----------



## Sissy (Mar 9, 2007)

My dog loves the real cow bones, she carries it everywhere. They also like beggin strips


----------



## keenaco02 (Nov 26, 2007)

My girls love the 99 cent chicken treats that are always in the clearance bins at pet smart


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I would have to say Bully Sticks, raw soup bones, and chicken gizzards. She'll eat just about anything except milkbones.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Raw bones
Asperagus
Green beans
Sardines
Hard boiled egg
Braunsweiger (in Kong)
Cottage cheese
Plain, live culture yogurt
Apple
Pear
Watermelon
String Cheese
PIZZA!


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Lady likes everything but her favorites are

Bil-Jac Liver treats
Carrots
Apples
Peanut butter
Green Beans


Those things are her favorites but I have never seen her turn down any kind of food


----------



## animalcareerist (Nov 30, 2007)

One of my dogs will literally jump over a bowl of raw meat to get to a carrot. In fact, I had to stop growing them in my garden because he kept digging them up. 

As habits go, I guess I can't complain.


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

Breath Busters is a favorite for my older dogs. They use to love Scobby Snack the best until they tried Breath Busters. Popcorn is a cheap favorite treat too.

My new puppy did not like most of the treats we tried for her clicker training. Hated any of the liver treats. I did find she like bits of turkey breast. At her class I tried Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls TURKEY FORMULA ROLL. She went crasy over it.


----------



## suntigerbaby (Nov 9, 2009)

DoggieLover said:


> I have a few questions about dog treats:
> 
> 1. Is it ok to feed cheese (like maybe string cheese) to dogs? My neighbor's chi absolutely loves cheese but I read in a puppy book that you should avoid feeding your dog cheese and a friend mentioned that it could give dogs bad gas.
> 
> ...


yes...and no. haha.

Ok Yes Cheese gives horrid gas, like peel the paint off the wall gas for my dogs. so when they have meds...cheese is the treat.They love it, but it's rare. ( turkey will also give my big breeds gas this bad. not sure why but the yorki maltise doesn't) 

I have no issues with " store" brands vrs non-store brand food or treats unless I have a dog with allergies. I tend to still look for the chicken and rice adult foods no matter what brand the dog eats. I look for quality and price middle ground. Benniful ( store brand) works well for most non allergy dogs that I have fostered and owned. 

I try to remember that dogs are meat and veggie eatters, so while I spoil them with hoovs and pig ears and cooked chicken ( just boiled in water no seasoning) I try to make sure that the wet food I buy has veggies in it. They love the country stew by pedigree. 

I would assume corn syrup would be a no but then again lots of happy healthy dogs eat these treats daily. I will pay a little closer attention to the corn syrup as I try hard to avoid stimulants...as I have one hyper pup now.


----------



## ethereal (Nov 15, 2009)

My dog loves frozen baby carrots, frozen green beans, and Natural Balance rolls.


----------



## ProudPitOwner (Oct 4, 2009)

be real careful with those greenies. they dont break up at all, its like your dogs eating plastic. a friend of mines dog got into the bag. at all of them, and unfortunately passed away. research it a bit. i know its off topic but once i saw you were feeding your dog those i got concerned. 

my pit ditka loves pig ears by the way


----------



## ypperin (Nov 17, 2009)

My Tico loves :

LA treats by Solid Gold (which is dehydrated lamb lung)
Purebites in beef liver and chicken (though I am cautious in the qty of chicken as it's a known allergen for many pooches)
NRG strips 
NRG bison liver
Northern Biscuit Holistic - the whole line from Trout to duck to bison to tripe etc etc
and when I feel like feeding him a special treat it's wellbites


----------



## 1wife2dogs (Oct 29, 2009)

We've tried lots of different treats and our dogs love the ones we found on line atwww.dancingdogcookies.com we get the small bones and the country fair. Inexpensive and the dogs love them. WE trained them to come to a whistle with treats and they know what's coming. I read that there was some on eBay I will look there to see what they have.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nico loves : Deli meat,string cheese,parm cheese,baby carrots, green beans, and plain yogurt. Recently I got a sample package from Jennifer at Sunny Paw with about 4 different types of treats, and Nico loved all of them. Normally Nico doesn't really go for biscuit type treats but she devoured these. If anyone is looking for an organic , limited ingredient dog treat I strongly recommend checking out www.SunnyPaw.com


----------



## SunnyPaw (Feb 24, 2009)

nico8 said:


> Nico loves : Deli meat,string cheese,parm cheese,baby carrots, green beans, and plain yogurt. Recently I got a sample package from Jennifer at Sunny Paw with about 4 different types of treats, and Nico loved all of them. Normally Nico doesn't really go for biscuit type treats but she devoured these. If anyone is looking for an organic , limited ingredient dog treat I strongly recommend checking out www.SunnyPaw.com



Thank you, Nico8! I am so glad Nico loved them!


----------



## pmster (Nov 8, 2009)

favorite type of treat?
hhmmm ....FOOD!
Riley is vvveeerrryyy food oriented but his fav. is bacon strips, bones


----------

